# How long does it take a new goat to adjust and stop crying?



## Sloughhunter (Apr 27, 2016)

I put her in with the other goats but had to separate her from a older doe that was beating up on her pretty bad. I put her with a doe closer to her age. I don't live near my pasture so I don't know if she is crying constantly or not but she cries when I'm there. She has been there two days. She in nubian and my others are boer. Will she fit in eventually?


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

Yes, it just takes time. When we brought our ND doe to the ranch she would not stop crying. She was a year old but had been living with her mother, so she searched and yelled and searched for her. She finally got over it and adjusted to her new home. It will probably take a few weeks or so depending on the doe. Good luck!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

It could just be her too. She is a Nubian and Nubians are very vocal and she may always scream when you show up. Mine would scream when she saw me and she wanted to go with me, when I walk out the back door or when I start the quad to feed. Other then that and o course when she was in labor or calling her kids she would t scream


----------



## Sloughhunter (Apr 27, 2016)

I pulled up tonight and she wasn't crying so I think she will be all right. She just needs to learn her place and know she is a goat.


----------

